# Female Hymenopus coronatus *DUW*



## Brie (May 7, 2007)

Some photos of my fem Orchid nymph eating dinner last night.. She was purchased from Nick Barta a couple months ago...
































Anyone have BBQ sauce??






Licking her fingers clean


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

Great pics. Welcome to the site. Please check out the introductions forum. :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (May 7, 2007)

Very nice! Even the flies look delicious.


----------



## Jenn (May 7, 2007)

Great pictures. She is beautiful....


----------



## Ian (May 8, 2007)

As said above, wonderful photos Brie


----------



## OGIGA (May 8, 2007)

What camera did you use?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2007)

Stunning mantis and photography!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome pics and mantis.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditto. Great pictures!


----------

